# Eure Spiele des Jahres 2017?



## MrSonii (5. Januar 2018)

Hey Leute

da 2017 ja allgemein als sehr starkes Spiele-Jahr durch die Menge an guter Titel wahrgenommen wird (auch wenn ich persönlich eher wenig gefunden habe) wollte ich mal fragen welche Spiele ihr 2017 besonders gut fandet und welche euch evtl. auch überrascht haben?
Ich fand mal an:

Meine beiden Spiele des Jahres:


 Nier:Automata (PC)
 Persona 5 (PS4)
Diese beiden Spiele haben mich dieses Jahr absolut umgehauen, so viel Liebe in Spielen ist selten zu finden und haben bei mir einen ganz besonderen Eindruck hinterlassen. Ich könnte mich stundenlang über jedes der beiden Spiele unterhalten.
Viel Zeit habe ich außerdem mit Forza Motorsport 7 und F1 2017 verbracht. 
Ich hab aber das Gefühl, dass wenn man die Switch ausgelassen hat eher wenig übrig geblieben ist in diesem Jahr, gerade der PC war dieses Jahr regelrecht schwach fande ich.

Freue mich auf eure Kommentare und Meinungen


----------



## KonterSchock (5. Januar 2018)

Ac-origins 
Horizont

an sich noch Resident Evil1 und Zero in HD, kann Teil 2 kaum abwarten.


----------



## mgiceman311 (5. Januar 2018)

Ghost Recon Wildlands & Wolfenstein 2...


----------



## manimani89 (5. Januar 2018)

Wolfenstein 2. Super mario odyssey. Zelda breath of the wild. Xenoblade chronicles 2


----------



## pascha953 (5. Januar 2018)

Wildlands und AC Origins


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Januar 2018)

Shellschock 
Rocket League
... und büschn Battlefield


----------



## DARPA (5. Januar 2018)

Gab viel gutes im letzten Jahr:

Prey
Hellblade
AC: Origins
PCars 2

Wolfenstein 2 fand ich etwas überhypt. Zu viel aufgesetzte sneaky Passagen, zu wenig Gegnerhorden, insgesamt zu einfach. Gibt ja nichtmal nen richtigen Endgegner. Atmosphäre und Cutscenes sind aber bombe.
Da gefällt mir der 1. DLC (Gunslinger Joe) sogar besser als das Hauptspiel.


----------



## DonBongJohn (5. Januar 2018)

Dann bin ich mal der Erste:

Playerunkown's Battlegrounds 

Schon über 720 Stunden im Spiel verbracht und kein Ende in Sicht, ja es hat Macken, 
aber kein Multiplayerspiel eignet sich so sehr für Casualgamer und erfahrene Shooterhasen wie dieses, weshalb es auch so erfolgreich ist.

Die größte Enttäuschung für mich war Ghost Recon: Wildlands.
Das Spiel ist viel zu einfach, im Solo bin ich einfach auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad an einem Wochenende durchgewesen. 
Ich habe es halt Solo gespielt, weil ich mir dann keine Gedanken machen musste, dass meine Mitspieler entdeckt werden.
Mag mit Freunden wohl durchaus schwerer sein, aber ich halte nix von Sammelobjekten.
Meine Freunde müssen auch immer jede Nebenquest machen, seien sie noch so unnütz oder sorgen sogar dafür,
dass der Charakter verbessert wird und man sich das Spiel noch einfacher macht.


----------



## HisN (5. Januar 2018)

Hellblade
Divinity: Original Sin 2


----------



## MrSonii (6. Januar 2018)

Freut mich dass auch Hellblade genannt wird, das ist noch das einzige Spiel auf meiner "Zu Kaufen" Liste aus dem letzten Jahr.
Dass PUBG so durch die Decke geht hätte ich ja nie gedacht, aber das Spielkonzept spricht mich auch null an.


----------



## mgiceman311 (7. Januar 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Hellblade



Thx...stimmt...find ich sehr gut & schicke Optik...


----------



## LastManStanding (7. Januar 2018)

2017?? Da gabs überhaupt nur ein Spiel Assassins Creed-Origins
Leider kommen ja haupsächlich "Ballerspiele" und so merkwürdige RPG´s wie ELEX... raus. Die gefallen Mir nicht/ spiele Ich nicht. Ich würde mir gern mehr Abwechselung wünschen.
zuletzt 2015 das warn gutes Jahr Witcher 3, AC-Syndicate, Batman-AK, RotTR.


----------



## patrockk (19. Februar 2018)

Definitiv Hellblade und Skyrim


----------



## Rivellon (20. Februar 2018)

1. Divinity Original Sin 2 ( absolutes Meisterwerk und mit deutlichen Abstand mein GotY)
2. Nioh ( Überraschung des Jahres)
3. Cuphead ( sehr liebenswertes Design)


----------

